# Adopting an adult GSD.



## Rbowab (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
I am wanting to adopt a GSD and I need some advice from someone who has experience with this matter. We recently lost our white german shepherd and raised her from a puppy. She had zero aggression and had no behavioral problems. I have been looking into a young female in a shelter and I am waiting for more information on her. I asked how she got to the shelter and they said it was a bite case (she had puppies). I assume that the owners were backyard breeders and probably didn't socialize with her very often. I really want to adopt but I am afraid of getting in over my head. I have a small dog, 2 cats, and a daughter who is going to want to love all over her. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

2 small dogs and 2 cats not to mention kids? Get a puppy and raise her with that. I don't think I'd attempt an adult dog in that situation.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. I'm all for adopting but not neccessarily adopting an adult dog with bite issues into a house with a child and two little cats, a little dog.....not without having had an animal behaviorist evaluate her. Thing about a big dog-or big anything-they don't HAVE to want to hurt you to do so anyway. A bite from a gsd isn't anything to play around with and if you don't know anything about the dog....I just think it's a bad situation to bring the dog into. 

Jelpy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I adopted an adult GSD from the shelter, when my kids were young. She was a wonderful family pet. I understand not wanting to take a risk on a shelter dog with a bite history. A lot depends on why she bit and how bad it was. It she nipped someone, because she had puppies and was being protective of them, that is understandable.

You could ask someone from a local rescue to go to the shelter with you to help you evaluate her. Since you do have a small dog, 2 cats and a daughter, you have to be careful. If you wanted to go the adult shepherd route, you could adopt from a rescue. A good rescue evaluates their dogs and can match you and your family to the right dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Rbowab (Mar 11, 2013)

My daughter is 11 and I have one small dog. But I am concerned about a large dog especially a Shepherd that I didn't raise. My husband is very good with training dogs he trained our shepherd and she was wonderful very obedient. I guess my question is how well do adult shepherds adjust to new situations and can bad behavior be fixed to the point where they can be trusted? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You can find great adult dogs in rescue who will do well with a variety of situations. 

However, I would not want to set that dog up for failure and fear that could be the case without a good eval and time in a foster home to see how she does on a long-term basis in that foster home, being exposed 24/7 to kids, etc, as others are saying.


----------



## Rbowab (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbowab (Mar 11, 2013)

I am going to see what kind of information about her the shelter can give me. I will keep you posted. And I also have submitted our information to a GSD rescue group. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It all depends on the dog. Rescues take in adult GSDs from shelters every day. These dogs can and do adjust to new situations. It is true that some dogs have issues. Some are easily correctable. Some can only be managed. As Jelpy suggested, you would really want to have the shelter GSD evaluated, before even considering her. The dog bit someone. Not knowing the circumstances, it's hard to say, but many would not take the risk. Unless there was a very clear reason - such as the dog had been hit by a car and was in excruciating pain when it bit, a rescue won't even take on a dog with a bite history.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have three rescues, all adopted as adults. We have had our trials and tribulations, but nothing that we haven't overcome as yet. But you need to decide whether you are really up for the task for _this_ particular dog.

I am concerned that it's a bite case and you have all the small animals and a child...and you may be a little anxious on top of it all (which the dog will pick up on). If you do decide to go with this animal, you are starting in the right place. You will need to do your research _before_ you bring her home. She could turn out to be a sweet girl, who only bit one time when she was under intense stress and fear...but it will be your responsibility to ensure she does NOT have another opportunity. That will take some committment.

Think through the scenarios. How will you introduce her into your home? Here's a starting point someone else on the forum has shared before, the 2-week Shutdown: http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf.

Say you take all the proper steps to introduce the dog slowly, and things look good, and then all of a sudden things go south. What's your emergency plan if she bites again? The small dog, a cat, worst case scenario, the child?

Do you have the time and resources to commit to socializing and training the dog? She is likely going to need a good deal of rehabilitation. You need to be prepared to get professional training help.

When I adopted my first adult rescue, I took almost three months and looked at literally dozens of dogs. With the next two dogs, I had to make same-day decisions, because they were in such a large seizure and needed emergecy foster care. But then again, there were hundreds of dogs being seized and I spent 4-5 hours watching the dogs before I chose the ones I thought would fit me best.

This girl might be perfect for you, but don't feel guilty if you pass and keep looking. Sadly, there are plenty of dogs in rescue to choose from.

I am a huge supporter of rescue, and never want to discourage it. But I speak first-hand when I say it can be a life-changing decision, and want to encourage you not to bite off more than you can chew 

And of course, if you decide not to adopt her, there's nothing stopping you from being her advocate and cheerleader and participating in her search for a forever home while you continue to look for your own perfect match.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I rescued a female that turned out to be pregnant. She was the sweetest and friendliest thing. This all changed when the puppies were born. She would not let anybody near her babies. She would have bitten strangers, even with me she was nippy during the first week. She turned back into her sweet and friendly self once the puppies were weaned. She was adopted into a home with a 1yo baby, also adopted, and did beautifully. It is not uncommon that mom dogs are not very nice when rearing their babies. They are loaded with hormones.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm thinking that if she bit someone, it must not have been serious, because animal shelters will immediately put down a dog that has a bite history. There must be a reason why they did not put her to sleep.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

JackandMattie said:


> I have three rescues, all adopted as adults. We have had our trials and tribulations, but nothing that we haven't overcome as yet. But you need to decide whether you are really up for the task for _this_ particular dog.
> 
> I am concerned that it's a bite case and you have all the small animals and a child...and you may be a little anxious on top of it all (which the dog will pick up on). If you do decide to go with this animal, you are starting in the right place. You will need to do your research _before_ you bring her home. She could turn out to be a sweet girl, who only bit one time when she was under intense stress and fear...but it will be your responsibility to ensure she does NOT have another opportunity. That will take some committment.
> 
> ...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

adult dogs are "what you see is what you get" their temperment is set, they are normally already housebroken, crate trained, obedience trained (sit,down simple commands) . puppies need 24 hour care basically, they need to be taught manners, housebreaking, crate training... puppies cant be left alone for long periods of time (they can only hold their potty for how old they are- 2 months = 2 hours, 3 months=3 hours) and puppies can start out fine and as they mature their temperments can change if they come from a byb who doesnt breed for proper temperment.

with a child and existing dog, you are better off with a adult dog from a reputable rescue that has that particular dog in a foster home with children, and other dogs... this way the foster home can tell you about their foster dog and you can find the right fit..

do not rush this- take your time to find the right dog from your home. 

shelters dont have the true manpower to evaluate dogs ,well most anyway. there are alot of members here who do help out shelters, and who do know the dogs temperments at the shelters they deal with...

take your time, do not rush this... too many people want a dog now, and dont wait for the right fit to show up... everyone suffers including the dog if you rush the process..

Good luck on your search (it took me 2 years to find the adult i was looking for, as temperment was extremely important to me and i wouldnt budge)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you foster first to see how the pup adjust? Also did they shelter do the work up on her where the see how she reacts to people cats dogs children food etc?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would pass. There are a lot of nice dogs available. In this situation I think adopting a bite case is setting everyone up for failure, especially the dog. 

I have seen how bite cases are evaluated in some shelters. The fact that the dog didn't try to bite the person standing in the kennel doorway, tossing treats in, is enough to pass a dog in some shelters. The evaluation is only as good as the person doing it.

OP, given the fact that you have a child in your home and resident pets, a reputable breed rescue that houses their dogs in foster homes for a minimum of three weeks would be your best bet. Look at adult dogs that have proven they can live with other pets and people. Set everyone up for success and have a positive experience.

Here is what I tell people when they contact me about a foster I might have. Adopt the dog as it presents to you right then and there, not the dog that you think it could be if X, Y and Z happen. When you adopt based on what the dog _might _become in the future, you are adopting a figment of your imagination and not the real dog as it sits right then and there.

I don't think getting a puppy will necessarily give you the adult dog of your dreams. I own a dog that I purchased as a puppy from a reputable breeder and he does not like other dogs. That is just how he is, and there was no way to see that when he was 11 weeks old. 

There are a lot of great dogs available that have never bitten anyone for any reason. Spend some time working with a rescue, meet their dogs and see what is out there.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

llombardo said:


> I'm thinking that if she bit someone, it must not have been serious, because animal shelters will immediately put down a dog that has a bite history. There must be a reason why they did not put her to sleep.


This is not true in many shelters. It could be that this dog looks like the pet the shelter manager had as a child. It could be that the evaluator was just proposed to and was in a good mood. There are countless reasons why s dog that shouldn't be passed is passed. I have seen some dogs with some pretty funky temperaments walk out of shelters, for some pretty off the wall reasons.

I took home a bite case about 8 years ago. The story was that he had been abandoned in a neighborhood, was fed by well meaning people and allowed to hang out. Some children were playing and he bit one. He was picked up and sent to the bite case committee at the shelter. I was the one who evaluated him. He was a big dog, looked like an over sized Rhodesian Ridgeback, without the ridge. 

I couldn't get him to respond aggressively to me. I tested him with high value chews, food, toys. He was kind of dominant, but behaved well when he was treated fairly, but firmly.

I took him home as a foster. He was good for about a month. Then little things started to show up. He would walk into my living room, jump up on my couch and refuse to get off. He would lift his lip, and give me a hard stare if he thought I was approaching him to guide him off the couch. He would go ballistic in the car if he saw another dog walking along outside. I saw in living color just how easily a bite could happen with this dog, and he was big enough to do serious damage. He was deemed unadoptable after snapping at the shelter vet who was trying to give him a booster and euthanized.

My point is that he evaluated as safe, his bite history was "explained away" so as to make it understandable and he was approved for adoption. But even in my home, where we are fairly experienced and dog savvy, he started to show problematic behaviors.
Sheilah


----------



## Reverse (Mar 14, 2013)

Perhaps by 'bite' case they mean she bit another animal, not a human?

To be safe, I'd pass on this dog. I would, however, definitely go for an adult dog. What you see is usually what you get. Also, some (especially females) can be great companions for kids. Our female shepherd had a special bond with our daughter. She would endure things from her she would walk away from if me or my wife tried them (big hugs for instance )

Adult dogs can adapt very well to new circumstances and surroundings. The question isn't whether the dog can adapt, but if you can teach it what you want. We adopted both our shepherds as adults, and they worked out fine. They do need a few weeks to settle into the new routine, so don't pass judgement on them to quickly.


----------

